

BitGigs - Bitcoin Job Board - simonb
http://bitgigs.com

======
lhnz
1\. Are people actually anonymous or does it just say that? I guess they would
be if they were using Tor, but I think it's a shame it doesn't mention this
anywhere on the site that I can see.

2\. Is there some kind of reputation connected to the accounts. I think that
this matters a lot on an anonymous message board.

------
hugh3
Y'know what would be a great idea? A bitcoin _discussion_ board, so that y'all
don't have to keep spamming all these stories here!

What's that? A discussion board for bitcoin already exists? Hey, how about
that!

~~~
Tichy
Let's take all the Apple stories to the Apple forums, too, while we are at it.

~~~
erikpukinskis
I'm kind of tired of all the YCombinator posts too! Let's keep the links here
just to hacker news.

~~~
nextparadigms
We should all move to thehackernews.com

------
miespanolesmalo
Love the idea. My one concern is there's no guarantee or assurance services
will be delivered.

